# How to create a desktop app for your favorite web app



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

So this example is a network address that my AVR allows editing and selecting Streaming radio sites. Many other network devices could be accessed this way such as your Router settings page or Web based functions like 181FM Player I also use on my desktop. Sadly Mozilla has stopped development on this cool app but a similar but more complicated work is in progress called Mozilla Chromeless.
*However! This guide still works and has updated links so give it a try.*

You may want to build your own custom icon too IcoFx Free 1.6.4

Internet radio desktop app








Neat huh?

Things you need:
Firefox* "Not anymore read on."
Add on for Firefox called Prism or the standalone.








Your Receiver already in your network
perhaps a custom icon**
That is all.

Install Firefox 3x down Prism found here, http://prism.mozillalabs.com/started/
*UPDATE: due to Firefox 4 and up not using the plugin anymore see this page for multi OS standalone links.
http://prism.mozillalabs.com/started/
2/3 down the page are the standalone links* install then use prism with no Firefox dependance.*

Open your Pioneer Internet Radio page in browser.

Up top go to tools then convert website to application.

If you use my icon don't use it yet, wait till the app is on the desktop then simply go into properties and change it there.

Enjoy.










**My custom windows 256x256 .ico file is here,
Right click link below and SAVE LINK AS... or it won't work.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2228839/PION...ET%20RADIO.ico
__________________


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

This post is to get off the unanswered list. *Also FIREFOX is NOT needed now that Prism is a standalone application* your apps will open independent of a browser. Give it a try any monkey could do it.


----------

